# Clarification on Free Zone employment requirements



## whitecap (Jan 28, 2011)

Hi Guys,

I am in the final stages of the hiring process with my new employer, I will be a 'Director of'.

I do not have a degree as all of my training/experience was military or employment specific. My HR dept is stating that I need a degree to obtain a 'Manager Visa' and looking through some of the threads on this issue there seems to be some conflicting info. My new employer is based in Media City.

Does anyone have a link to the relevant Dubai site or personal experience of this issue?

Thanks in advance


----------



## MZB (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi,

firstly, sorry I can't help but I'm in a similar position to you and was wondering if you had any replies back on your question?

I am a qualified accountant (so I have that cert) but was interested to know if they wanted a degree specifically

Hope all goes well for you


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

I took over the company (my name on trade license) in Media City. I came with all my certifications certified but Tecom - the 'governing body' of Media/Internet City - did not once ask me for it. I am a Manager on our company's trade license as we as my residency visa.

Not sure if my situation was specific since I'm on the trade license but I was never told by anyone at Tecom to submit degrees/diplomas/certifications during the entire process.

GL.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

w_man said:


> I took over the company (my name on trade license) in Media City. I came with all my certifications certified but Tecom - the 'governing body' of Media/Internet City - did not once ask me for it. I am a Manager on our company's trade license as we as my residency visa.
> 
> Not sure if my situation was specific since I'm on the trade license but I was never told by anyone at Tecom to submit degrees/diplomas/certifications during the entire process.
> 
> GL.


The need for a degree relates to your occupation. I used to work in Tecom and had to produce a degree certificate - they were quite specific that I needed to HAVE a degree to get a visa.

There used to be a list of types of businesses that could operate in Tecom and they had the education requirements for the various occupations on that list. 

Whitecap - A lot of companies get around this by having a different job title on your visa. If you search the Tecom site, the list that I referred to above might come up - I haven't worked in Tecom since 2008, so can't guarantee that the list is still there. Back then, I found the link for that list through Google.


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Maz25 said:


> The need for a degree relates to your occupation. I used to work in Tecom and had to produce a degree certificate - they were quite specific that I needed to HAVE a degree to get a visa.
> 
> There used to be a list of types of businesses that could operate in Tecom and they had the education requirements for the various occupations on that list.
> 
> Whitecap - A lot of companies get around this by having a different job title on your visa. If you search the Tecom site, the list that I referred to above might come up - I haven't worked in Tecom since 2008, so can't guarantee that the list is still there. Back then, I found the link for that list through Google.


Yup - Found the same list on TECOM and my profession stated that I needed a degree but they didn't once indicate I needed anything at all nor did I ever submit my documents to them. Maybe I just got through the cracks. BTW - Here is the link to the list:

dic-communityguide.com/dic/government_services/job_title_list/

*Just add www prior to the link


----------



## whitecap (Jan 28, 2011)

w_man said:


> Yup - Found the same list on TECOM and my profession stated that I needed a degree but they didn't once indicate I needed anything at all nor did I ever submit my documents to them. Maybe I just got through the cracks. BTW - Here is the link to the list:
> 
> dic-communityguide.com/dic/government_services/job_title_list/
> 
> *Just add www prior to the link


Thanks guys, hopefully everything will work out in the next couple of days.


----------



## MZB (Jun 12, 2011)

w_man said:


> Yup - Found the same list on TECOM and my profession stated that I needed a degree but they didn't once indicate I needed anything at all nor did I ever submit my documents to them. Maybe I just got through the cracks. BTW - Here is the link to the list:
> 
> dic-communityguide.com/dic/government_services/job_title_list/
> 
> *Just add www prior to the link


Hi,

Thanks for the info..

Would you happen to know if the process is the same for the Jebal Ali free zone


----------



## MZB (Jun 12, 2011)

whitecap..

Let me know how your process goes

Thanks


----------



## whitecap (Jan 28, 2011)

Will do, think they will apply for a visa under a different occupation...


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

MZB said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for the info..
> 
> Would you happen to know if the process is the same for the Jebal Ali free zone


Unfortunately not. Never researched or worked with Jebal Ali - you might want to check on their website or ask your employer for clarification. Sorry.

GL


----------



## MZB (Jun 12, 2011)

Whitecap,

How's your visa application going?


----------



## whitecap (Jan 28, 2011)

MZB said:


> Whitecap,
> 
> How's your visa application going?


Hi,

Contract has been issued, my visa will simply have a 'lower grade' on it - makes no difference really - still employed by the company at the grade we agreed. 

Now just finalising family visas and travel!


----------



## MZB (Jun 12, 2011)

How long did the visa process take for you then?

I've been waiting just over a week - I'm guessing that's normal.

Btw good luck with the move


----------



## whitecap (Jan 28, 2011)

MZB said:


> How long did the visa process take for you then?
> 
> I've been waiting just over a week - I'm guessing that's normal.
> 
> Btw good luck with the move


Cheers, good luck to you too!

Visa should be ready this week, (hopefully), nothing gets done quickly does it!


----------



## gracie_23 (May 12, 2011)

Maz25 said:


> The need for a degree relates to your occupation. I used to work in Tecom and had to produce a degree certificate - they were quite specific that I needed to HAVE a degree to get a visa.
> 
> Hi!
> 
> ...


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

gracie_23 said:


> Maz25 said:
> 
> 
> > The need for a degree relates to your occupation. I used to work in Tecom and had to produce a degree certificate - they were quite specific that I needed to HAVE a degree to get a visa.
> ...


----------



## rasskass (Jun 22, 2012)

MZB said:


> whitecap..
> 
> Let me know how your process goes
> 
> Thanks


Hi MZB

just enquiring about your visa application from jebel ali that you posted a few years ago, hope this finds you ok.

just enquiring if you had to provide qualification certificates for your visa?

many thanks


----------



## sarah# (Apr 29, 2012)

I am currently going through Jebel Ali visa application with Manager job title and they are asking for attested degree certificate. I hold an accountancy qualification but they are not asking for this just the degree.


----------



## rasskass (Jun 22, 2012)

Hi Sarah, can you share how long you been waiting since you lodged your application?


----------



## sarah# (Apr 29, 2012)

Hi

It is not lodged yet, I just got the application form and information request from my employer today. I am not starting work until September so have a fairly long time frame to arrange it.

If anyone else has lodged an application I would also be interested in how long it takes!

Thanks


----------



## 101pinay (Oct 4, 2012)

*You may want to check Alison*

There is an online school named alison and they offer diploma courses free. all you need to do is to pay for the diploma itself or the certificate. there are free certificates as well. You might want to check it out. They have lots of courses. I just finished my diploma in Human Resource from there.


----------



## streetspirit (May 12, 2011)

101pinay said:


> There is an online school named alison and they offer diploma courses free. all you need to do is to pay for the diploma itself or the certificate. there are free certificates as well. You might want to check it out. They have lots of courses. I just finished my diploma in Human Resource from there.


Did you find the hr course good? I'm interested in doing it. It doesn't say how much the certificates cost to purchase, did you find out when you completed the diploma? Is it expensive or reasonable to get?


----------



## 101pinay (Oct 4, 2012)

streetspirit said:


> Did you find the hr course good? I'm interested in doing it. It doesn't say how much the certificates cost to purchase, did you find out when you completed the diploma? Is it expensive or reasonable to get?


So far I learned a lot of things and the modules covered sensible topics in Human Resource. the HR diploma cost 100Euro plus shipping. But the price vary for each course. I got my free certificate for Safety and Health (irish legislation) from there as well. The certificate was free... why don't you check it out and just tell me what you think...^_^


----------



## 101pinay (Oct 4, 2012)

streetspirit said:


> Did you find the hr course good? I'm interested in doing it. It doesn't say how much the certificates cost to purchase, did you find out when you completed the diploma? Is it expensive or reasonable to get?


So far I learned a lot of things and the modules covered sensible topics in Human Resource. the HR diploma cost 100Euro plus shipping. But the price vary for each course. I got my free certificate for Safety and Health (irish legislation) from there as well. The certificate was free... why don't you check it out and just tell me what you think...^_^ btw, since i am still short in cash didn't order for my diploma yet. Howver, they give you a link and to give your future employer to check that you have indeed completed the course. Customer service is fantastic as well.


----------

